# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFÉ TA-KÊ - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

*Phong Cách Café Sân Vườn Sài Gòn*
Café Ta-kê được thiết kế theo phong cách Nhật, tận dụng chất liệu tre, trúc nên toàn bộ không gian quán từ đầu cổng cho đến tầng cao đều có sự hiện diện của màu xanh thiên nhiên. Nội thất của quán được phủ bởi những ánh đèn vàng từ những chiếc đèn tre tạo nên một không gian khá ấm áp hòa lẫn với không khí tươi xanh của thiên nhiên …
Cảm nhận nét tinh tế từ thiên nhiên
Ta-kê trong tiếng Nhật có nghĩa là cây tre, cây trúc. Tại Tp.HCM rất hiếm có những quán café nào được tận dụng từ loại cây mang vẻ xanh của thiên nhiên này. Quán café Ta-kê nằm ở cuối của một con hẻm cụt trên đường Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm nhưng không gian lại khá rộng rãi. Cách thiết kế và trang trí của quán khá đặc biệt, tận dụng từ chất liệu tre, trúc nên toàn bộ không gian quán từ đầu cổng cho đến tầng cao đều có sự hiện diện của màu xanh thiên nhiên tươi mát và hòa nhã này. Café Ta-kê được thiết kế theo phong cách của người Nhật, nội thất của quán được phủ bởi ánh đèn vàng từ những chiếc đèn tre tạo nên một không gian khá ấm áp.


Người Nhật thường ngồi trên sàn nhà để thưởng thức trà, rượu nhưng để phù hợp với văn hoá ẩm thực Việt Nam, Ta-kê đã cách điệu lại không gian của mình với những bộ bàn ghế sofa đi đôi với những lá tre trúc ở khắp nơi cùng những chiếc lồng đèn nhìn đơn giản nhưng cũng đầy nghệ thuật.


Quán có hai không gian mang hai phong cách khác nhau – tầng trệt của quán là một phòng kín và có hệ thống máy điều hòa, tầng trên là một khoảng trống không có vách ngăn nên lúc nào không khí của tầng trên cũng thoáng mát, hội đủ cái không khí nắng và gió của thiên nhiên.


Nhiều người cho rằng, café Ta-kê mang lại một cảm giác bình yên khác lạ giữa thành phố nhộn nhịp này. Trên lối đi vào quán có những cành trúc phủ ra, dưới chân là khoảng sân nhỏ có rải đá sỏi dẫn xuyên suốt vào quán; bên khung cửa sổ được buông phủ bởi những tấm mành trúc, bậc thang dẫn lên căn phòng phía trên cũng được những cành trúc rủ mơn trớn vai người đi, hay nói đúng hơn tầng trên chính là một khu vườn nhỏ với toàn màu xanh của lá và thân cây trúc, lối décor bằng những vật liệu tre trúc cũng góp phần tạo nên điểm nhấn cho Ta-kê. Tất cả như mang lại không khí mát lành, bình yên của thiên nhiên vốn hiếm có trên mảnh đất nhộn nhịp này.
Người đến với Ta-kê thường là sinh viên, dân công sở, khách hàng thường xuyên trao đổi công việc bên ngoài, đặc biệt là những khách hàng tin vào yếu tố phong thủy. Nếu như bạn đến để thư giãn, tìm sự yên tịnh thì đến vào buổi sáng, xế trưa, trời ngả chiều. Nếu bạn tìm kiếm sự nhộn nhịp có thể đến vào buổi tối tầm khoảng 7h – 8h, không khí lúc này sẽ náo nhiệt hơn.


Ngoài thực đơn chính là thức uống, Ta-kê còn phục vụ thêm các món điểm tâm sáng, cơm trưa văn phòng. 12 món mocktails  của quán có những tên khá đặc biệt. Mỗi món này đều mang tên của một ca sĩ hay nhóm nhạc nổi tiếng trên thế giới như U2, Elvis Presley, Elton Jhon, Bee Gees, Noral Jones, Baby Face … Mocktail – loại thức uống đặc biệt, không có chất cồn – cũng là một đặc trưng của quán. Mocktail được dùng trước bữa ăn có vị chua nhẹ, mocktail sau bữa ăn thì có vị béo và ngọt hơn. Quá trình pha chế món mocktail đòi hỏi người batender cũng phải có kỹ thuật và hiểu biết sâu. Một điểm đặc biệt của quán được nhiều khách hàng chú ý là những tách trà, không quá nóng nhưng cũng không quá lạnh, mặc dù trà tại đây không dùng đá. Giá thức ăn chỉ từ 15.000 đồng - 30.000 đồng, giá thức uống từ 10.000 đồng – 50.000 đồng.
Dịch vụ của quán cũng khá chu đáo, nhân viên khá nhiệt tình, nhanh nhẹn; âm nhạc được chọn từ những thể loại Jazz, Blue, hòa tấu, hay những tình khúc bất hủ nhẹ nhàng, sâu lắng; wifi phục vụ miễn phí.

Thông tin liên hệ:
Café Ta-Kê
Địa chỉ: 27/6 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm – Phường Đakao – Quận 1 – Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3829 9499
Website: www.cafeTa-kê.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Ta-Kê_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

